# Firestone Super Cruiser????



## JayT_B (May 31, 2010)

While looking for a new bike for my seven year old daughter ran across this old bike for sale.  Talking with the gentleman he is asking $275 for this.  Is something like this worth that type of money in the condition that it is?  I would love to have it restored but no idea where to start.  I appreciate any help offered.






Thank you,

Jason


----------



## STRADALITE (May 31, 2010)

I just sold a Firestone that was in slightly nicer condition for $740. It looks like all you need is a rear rack and possibly a front wheel. These are pretty easy to find. 
If you decide against buying it I am sure that there are many others on this site who would love to have it.
Josh


----------



## militarymonark (May 31, 2010)

buy it fast before its gone and this might be a father daughter relationship builder, ask shutterbugkelly, kelly and her dad go out and find bikes and restore them.


----------



## JayT_B (May 31, 2010)

Thank you gentleman.  I just sent and email to the individual to see if it was still available and will surely be back if I become a proud new owner.  Thank you so much.

Jason


----------



## JayT_B (May 31, 2010)

Out of curiosity, approximately what year could this be?

Jason


----------



## militarymonark (May 31, 2010)

probe early 50's, all it looks like it needs is a rear rack which is actually pretty common. The hard part is the train light, that becomes expensive. And those little crown pieces in the tank. The seat looks really nice. The front rim could use some work might need to be replaced depending on if it has rot  but that's easy too and inexpensive. Great starter bike. I hope you get it.


----------



## JayT_B (May 31, 2010)

Thank you.  I will let you know how it goes.

Jason


----------



## JayT_B (Jun 1, 2010)

I get up this morning, getting ready for work and I run across these two bikes, each for $100.00.  The first one the gentleman states is a 1956 Schwinn Flying star:




And this as an early 50's 'Cruiser':




So these seem to fit the descriptions?  If these seem to be good deals I will try and pick them up as well today.  Seems like this could be fun restoring old bicycles.


Jason


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 1, 2010)

not for a $100 each see if he'll take 100 for both but even then thats high,girls bikes dont hold the value as mens. girls took care of their bikes boys didn't so the harder to find in complete condition is more difficult, girls bikes tend to get parted out. the top may or may not have had a rack or tank but its not a 100 bike at least for the collector and the lower bike is late 50's early 60's spaceliner which hold some value as for the parts for a boys frame but its missing the tank.


----------



## dopehead (Jun 1, 2010)

that bottom bike looks like it would be worth the money...part it out throw everything but the frame into "the bay" and let the wife use the frame to hang plants on.


----------



## JayT_B (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, I pulled the trigger and dropped the money on this.  It does need some work.  Scared to try and fix anything on it for fear of hurting its value.  Anyway, on the bottom bracket the model# is 180 1 9A31D and the Serial# is A1202275.  I guess it is time to spend several hours on here deciding where to go from here.  I appreciate the advice everyone has given so far.  So with the serial number or the model we can gather what year it is?

Jason


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 1, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Monark-Bicycle-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5b623b4f here is the type of rack  you need but i'd wait a little while better ones come up for sale often


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 1, 2010)

this one isn't bad, http://cgi.ebay.com/REAR-RACK-MONAR...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b1357886


----------



## JayT_B (Jun 1, 2010)

How do you arrive what rack goes with what bike?  Years of experience?  So have I deciphered correctly that this bike is a January of 1961 judging by the serial#?  

Jason


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 2, 2010)

i've never seen a monark with the train light without a rack similar to that, there is one rack that would have turn signals which would be on the cheese grater part. Schwinn, columbia, and Raleigh  have the most reliable serial number record and other serial number charts coming out right now are still in the works, i can't believe this to be a 61.


----------



## JLarkin (Jun 2, 2010)

> but i'd wait a little while better ones come up for sale often




Yeah, that's why I'm bidding on this one.  Don't run up my crappy rack auction!   I do know where one with turn signals is but it is not on ebay and is too expensive for my project.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm eager to see where this goes!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 5, 2010)

JayT_B said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger and dropped the money on this.  It does need some work.  Scared to try and fix anything on it for fear of hurting its value.  Anyway, on the bottom bracket the model# is 180 1 9A31D and the Serial# is A1202275.  I guess it is time to spend several hours on here deciding where to go from here.  I appreciate the advice everyone has given so far.  So with the serial number or the model we can gather what year it is?
> 
> Jason




My serial # list, in the NBJ Introduction to classic bicycles book, shows this to be a 1952 number. Also, Monark made their last balloon tire bicycles in 1954, I believe also the last use of the train light and cheese grater rack. The 1955 line was all middleweight bikes, most sold with the 'Silver King' badge. Huffy bought them out in late 1957, those later bikes are essentially rebadged Huffys.


----------

